# Empfehlung für Gateway Modbus RTU auf PROFIBUS- oder NET?



## Slaine (11 Januar 2018)

'Nabend,

ich suche ein Gateway, mit dem ich fünf Janitza UMG 96 und ein UMG 512 mit einer S7 1513-1 PN verbinden kann. Neben der CPU sind auch CM 1542-5 und CM 1542-1 vorhanden. So wie ich es verstanden habe, benötige ich einen Umsetzer Modbus RTU Master auf PB oder PN (habe bisher keine Erfahrung mit Modbus, also korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege). Habe jetzt schon diverse Hersteller gefunden, die entsprechende Geräte anbieten (Wachendorff, Hilscher etc.). Hat vielleicht jemand praktische (Langzeit)erfahrung und kann ein Gateway empfehlen? Der Preis ist nebensächlich und ob PB oder PN ist mir auch nicht wirklich wichtig, da eh beides vorhanden ist.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## weißnix_ (11 Januar 2018)

https://support.industry.siemens.co...-rtu-protokoll-zu-realisieren-?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## Slaine (11 Januar 2018)

Braucht man bei der 1500er keine zusätzliche Lizenz mehr? Hatte die Variante daher gar nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (12 Januar 2018)

Hallo

bei uns auf der HP gibt es ein fertiges Beispiel für die Janitza UMG96.

Unsere Kompakt-SPS CC300 fungiert dann als Simatic-Programierbares (Classic oder TIA)  Gateway.

Vorhandene Schnittstellen: RS485 für Modbus RTU
                                            Ethernet für S7-Komunikation und zusätzlich ModBusTCP Server/Client


Preise ab 350,- € 

Fragen ?


----------



## HMIman (15 Januar 2018)

Hi!

Du benötigst auf jeden Fall einen Modbus Master um die Daten aus den Janitza UMGs auszulesen. Wenn möglich würde ich Modbus TCP empfehlen, wenn die Janitzas Modbus TCP unterstützen!? Ist ein bisschen einfacher in der Praxis. Allerdings sind Grundkenntnisse über Modbus auf jeden Fall Voraussetzung.
Habe folgendes Gerät schon erfolgreich eingesetzt: http://www.wachendorff-prozesstechn...iell-Profibus-DP-RS232C-RS485-HD67561-62.html. Auf Anfrage ist auch ein Modbus Master auf Profinet erhältlich.

Gruß HMIman


----------



## mtm87 (24 Januar 2018)

Hallo Slaine,

wir haben von HMS ein AnyBus Communicator im Einsatz für eine Verbindung von Modbus RTU Master auf ProfiNet IO. Hierfür setzen wir das AB7013 ein.

Wir sind zufrieden mit der Abwicklung, auch wenn man erstmal etwas Entwicklungsarbeit investieren muss.

Gruß Matze


----------



## stenbeitel (24 Januar 2018)

Slaine schrieb:


> Braucht man bei der 1500er keine zusätzliche Lizenz mehr? Hatte die Variante daher gar nicht auf dem Schirm.



Nein bei den 1500er und 1200er CPU´s brauch man keine Modbus Lizenzen mehr. 
Für Modbus RTU benötigt man nur einen CP.


----------



## Ullus (10 September 2021)

Hallo


Slaine schrieb:


> ich suche ein Gateway, mit dem ich fünf Janitza UMG 96 und ein UMG 512 mit einer S7 1513-1 PN verbinden kann.


Ein zusätzliches Gateway ist in diesem Fall gar nicht notwendig, denn das UMG 512 hat diese Funktionalität (Gateway: Ethernet - RS485) integriert.
Diesen Aufbau haben wir auch schon bei einigen Projekten eingesetzt und die Daten dann mit einem OPC-Server abgerufen: Modbus-RTU mit Ethernet-Kapselung oder Modbus-TCP (geht beides)

Für die Programmierung in einer S7-1500 gibt es den Baustein "MB_Client" für ModbusTCP-Kommunikation. Etwas schwierig ist hier die Möglichkeit der Slave-Adressierung für RTU-Clients am Gateway zu finden, weil die Baustein-Beschreibung in der TIA-Hilfe nichts zu diesem Thema enthält und der notwendige Parameter nirgends erwähnt wird. Aber den Parameter gibt es in den statischen Variablen des Instanz-DBs: "MB_Unit_ID" --> hier die Physikalische Adresse des anzusprechenden Slaves eintragen, dann funktioniert es.

VG Ullus


----------

